# delay unit design feedback



## ste2425 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is for all you audio junkies out there (which im sure are numerous)

I'm on my second year at uni doing audio technology and software development and for my assignment (50 percent of the module so rather important) im coding a VST plug-in that incorporates a delay and bi-quadratic equalizer.

Ive got the code for each nailed the delay is a stereo delay but im looking for some user feedback for the GUI. I don't need help on the code its self but more-so what do people want from a delay unit? Do you like the current designs floating around? Do you want more visual displays? less visual displays? are the buttons and knobs well labelled or confusing? Are there features and controls that are really not needed and just clog up the interface or are there not enough controls? I could implement a button, fader or knob for almost anything and after a bit of research implement a visual display of the waveform for the eq. But that's basicly it any and all input would be great and even a quick paint image to help would be much appreciated.

And would you like a delay unit with built eq or rather the eq as a separate unit?

Oh and on a second note a bi-quadratic eq is just basic high, band, and low pass right? or a full spectrum eq? just to make sure I have actually created the right thing 

thanks for this guys n gals


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 17, 2010)

ste2425 said:


> Oh and on a second note a bi-quadratic eq is just basic high, band, and low pass right? or a full spectrum eq? just to make sure I have actually created the right thing


This should help with your questions regarding biquadratic equalizers:
http://www.musicdsp.org/files/Audio-EQ-Cookbook.txt
(BTW that site is pretty awesome for DSP.)


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 18, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> This should help with your questions regarding biquadratic equalizers:
> http://www.musicdsp.org/files/Audio-EQ-Cookbook.txt
> (BTW that site is pretty awesome for DSP.)



that is perfect thanks, i was on the right track


----------

